# Beat Portal Yesterday



## Groff (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think i've ever had that much fun in a game in quite a long time. Especially at the "end" of the last test level... That was DEFINATELY an OH SHIT moment. One little line of dialog that slipped past me on the first run through was "You will be baked, and then you can have your cake"


I'm glad I finally got to play this game. Anyone who hasn't yet, should, especially since it's only 2-3 hours long.

Off to play HL2 and the first two Episodes.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Patton is The Anger Sphere


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 2, 2008)

Portal is awesome, i got horrifically addicted to it and had to finish it, and the ending is absolutely awesome as well!


----------



## MrJack (Jan 3, 2008)

It's one of the best games I've ever played, pretty close to the level of awesomeness that the original Sam & Max game has.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm...I really need to check this out somehow.


----------



## Groff (Jan 3, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Hmm...I really need to check this out somehow.



If you have a decent computer (doesn't need to be that powerful) you can download it from Valve's Steam service. Not sure how much it costs, but I assume it's cheaper than getting the orange box.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 3, 2008)

Portal on its own is 19.95$ while Orange Box is 49.95$. I'd say that if you don't have HL2 and the episodes, it's worth getting the Orange Box.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> If you have a decent computer (doesn't need to be that powerful) you can download it from Valve's Steam service. Not sure how much it costs, but I assume it's cheaper than getting the orange box.



I'm on a Mac. And damn proud of it. I prefer console gaming mostly anyways, but we plan on buying a decent PC at some point for the few new games and bunch of old games we want to play.


----------



## Naren (Jan 3, 2008)

Over New Years break, I beat Lost Odyssey, Portal, Half Life 2, Half Life 2: Episode One, and got to the end of Half Life 2: Episode Two (I'll probably beat that this weekend).

Portal was good, but WAYYY too short. I beat the whole game in about 2 and a half hours, which was even shorter than Half Life 2: Episode One, which I beat in 4-5 hours. 

And The Orange Box is one of the best deals in gaming ever. 5 amazing games for $50 or less (I think the PC version is like $40, while the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions are $50).


EDIT: Some hilarious parts from Portal.

YouTube - Portal - GLaDOS - Miscellaneous Babble

This is, BY FAR, my favorite line GlaDOS says in the entire game: YouTube - Portal - And You were like NO WAY


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> EDIT: Some hilarious parts from Portal.
> 
> YouTube - Portal - GLaDOS - Miscellaneous Babble
> 
> This is, BY FAR, my favorite line GlaDOS says in the entire game: YouTube - Portal - And You were like NO WAY


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 4, 2008)

I have my own companion cube, got if for christmas


----------



## Naren (Jan 4, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Hmm...I really need to check this out somehow.



You've never played it and, yet, somehow knew that Mike Patton voiced the anger sphere?

The anger sphere only has one line in the entire game and that line is "grfrgrraaagrrrrrrrgggrraaaffgggggkkkfgraaagrtlgraaaagflgraaklaaaagrrraglkkkaaaaafruuublkgaaaa!!" 

My personal favorite of the spheres was the curiosity sphere:


----------



## Pauly (Jan 4, 2008)

Portal was easy to beat, but getting the Gold Achievements on the Bonus missions are fucking HARD!!! The 'Least Portals' are reasonably do-able, but some of the 'Least Time' or 'Least Steps' are crazy.

Also this is how to beat Portal in 18mins



Also Advanced Bunnyhopping ftw!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> You've never played it and, yet, somehow knew that Mike Patton voiced the anger sphere?
> 
> The anger sphere only has one line in the entire game and that line is "grfrgrraaagrrrrrrrgggrraaaffgggggkkkfgraaagrtlgraaaagflgraaklaaaagrrraglkkkaaaaafruuublkgaaaa!!"
> 
> My personal favorite of the spheres was the curiosity sphere:




IMDB


----------



## Stitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Portal may have been easy, but the storyline, concept and humour within it were something that I have never seen so well put together before. I loved it. And the ending was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2008)

iv got the orange box but unfortunatley i also have assasins creed call of duty 4 ace combat 6 which im starting to enjoy now iv got over it not being the best game ever and the other half life games to play though!!!

il give portal a go tonight


----------



## Groff (Jan 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Portal may have been easy, but the storyline, concept and humour within it were something that I have never seen so well put together before. I loved it. And the ending was absolutely hilarious.



I wouldn't call it "easy" because I DID get hung up on several spots. Like where you had to use a portal and that rocket launcher to break the glass, and then use it to break the tube to get a cube. I actually couldn't figure that out, and used a desk chair to jump through the vent. 

And the end took me three tries, I had to look up where the second orb went, I just saw it fly off into the distance.

I loved placing portals high up, and sending turrets through them (that's how I got past that big room)



Nick said:


> il give portal a go tonight



Go for it, it only takes 2 hours or so to complete. So long as you learn to manipulate the portals correctly.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> You've never played it and, yet, somehow knew that Mike Patton voiced the anger sphere?
> 
> The anger sphere only has one line in the entire game and that line is "grfrgrraaagrrrrrrrgggrraaaffgggggkkkfgraaagrtlgraaaagflgraaklaaaagrrraglkkkaaaaafruuublkgaaaa!!"


And that, sounds kind of like this:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 4, 2008)

cube - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## Pauly (Jan 4, 2008)

I want an Aperture Science mug.... and some cake!


----------



## Naren (Jan 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I wouldn't call it "easy" because I DID get hung up on several spots. Like where you had to use a portal and that rocket launcher to break the glass, and then use it to break the tube to get a cube. I actually couldn't figure that out, and used a desk chair to jump through the vent.
> 
> And the end took me three tries, I had to look up where the second orb went, I just saw it fly off into the distance.
> 
> I loved placing portals high up, and sending turrets through them (that's how I got past that big room)



I got that puzzle immediately. I thought the game was pretty easy except for level 18 and 19. Those two were tough. It took me about an hour or so to get to level 18 and then another hour from there to beat the game (levels 18 and 19) which is testament to how tough the last two levels were.

But, even so, I thought the game was too short, considering it took me a total of 2 hours to beat the game. I beat GlaDOS on my second try (I was like 5 seconds from beating her on the first try).

Pretty sweet game though. I only bothered trying one of the advanced levels and just thought, "Gah. I don't need this level of stress."


----------



## Groff (Jan 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> I got that puzzle immediately. I thought the game was pretty easy except for level 18 and 19. Those two were tough. It took me about an hour or so to get to level 18 and then another hour from there to beat the game (levels 18 and 19) which is testament to how tough the last two levels were.
> 
> But, even so, I thought the game was too short, considering it took me a total of 2 hours to beat the game. I beat GlaDOS on my second try (I was like 5 seconds from beating her on the first try).
> 
> Pretty sweet game though. I only bothered trying one of the advanced levels and just thought, "Gah. I don't need this level of stress."



I thought the game was just long enough. Any longer and I would have been frustrated to all hell. 

Mainly because It was taking away from my Mass Effect time.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 4, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> And that, sounds kind of like this:




Sounds about right


----------



## forelander (Jan 4, 2008)

Get some of the custom maps if you want more. Generally they're ridiculously hard.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 5, 2008)

Still can't get Gold on some of these advanced maps! Gay.

Btw if you access the developers console and type:
sv_cheats 1

impulse 101

sv_cheats 0

Pressing enter after each, then you turned the cheats on, gave yourself all the weapons from Half Life 2, as well as the HUD, then turn them off (get 'CHEAT' come up when you finish bonus maps otherwise)! Fun to mess about with. You also get the Sprint ability (Shift), which is handy when you're just running about (esp. with the turrents since they're slower to lock on you).

Ftw, finally got Gold on all Achievements, 100% completed it now


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man, I need more maps!  Friggin' great game, just wish the "sinister" part was about 3 times longer. 

I can't get the 30k fall achievement for some reason.  I tossed up two portals and fell for like 10 minutes and still didn't get it.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> I can't get the 30k fall achievement for some reason.  I tossed up two portals and fell for like 10 minutes and still didn't get it.



If you even barely touch the ground when falling, it will get reset. So, if you're falling and just barely grazing the sides of the portals, you'll never get the achievement. The best way to do it is to stand in one of those narrow areas where you can place portals on both the ceiling and floor. You place a portal on the ceiling directly above you and then the other color portal on the floor directly below you. If you leave your console alone for 10-15 minutes, you should get the achievement. I got it when I was talking to my girlfriend on the phone and I just created the two portals, let my character fall, and then I left the controller alone and let her faaaaaalll.

I thought you were playing the PC version, though. I didn't know you had a 360, Chris.


----------



## forelander (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> Oh man, I need more maps!  Friggin' great game, just wish the "sinister" part was about 3 times longer.
> 
> I can't get the 30k fall achievement for some reason.  I tossed up two portals and fell for like 10 minutes and still didn't get it.



Portal Maps :: Browse Custom Maps

Naren, how do you know he's playing the 360 version?


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm playing the PC version. It has achievements as well - they unlock once you beat it.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

forelander said:


> Naren, how do you know he's playing the 360 version?



Achievements being an Xbox 360 only type of thing. Most 360 games on PS3 or PC do not have achievements on any system except the 360.

I guess them being on the PC version just means that you don't get points for them and maybe they're more likely just things for fun.



Chris said:


> I'm playing the PC version. It has achievements as well - they unlock once you beat it.



Interestin'. Do achievements on the PC have any point or value?


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

^ Not that I can tell.


----------



## forelander (Jan 30, 2008)

They help your steam rating I guess. 

Did you check out any custom maps yet, Chris? Some of them are fucking ridiculous, like I can't even get out of the first room ridiculous. pl_glasschamber_v2 is one of these if I recall.


----------



## forelander (Feb 1, 2008)

Yay out of the first room, now for the second.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2008)

Achievements on the PC are for fun, but being a completest I just COULDN'T leave them untouched. The hardest one for me was getting gold on 'least steps'. That shit is fucking hard man! Also for 30K fall just go on YouTube and see how long it takes, lol. I just found a place with ceiling/floor that was Portal-friendly then made the loop, made sure the cursor was pointed square in the middle of the portals then just left it for 15-20mins.

Also the Portal 2D flash game is FUCKING ADDICTIVE!

Google it, I don't want to link you in case you blame me.


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 1, 2008)

the damn advanced maps are killing me, Im stuck on the last one...I just cant fall down to the final button without the turrets killing me off, very lame


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2008)

goth_fiend said:


> the damn advanced maps are killing me, Im stuck on the last one...I just cant fall down to the final button without the turrets killing me off, very lame



Flash game = Portal: The Flash Version

If you're cute you can do that level without even getting the cube haha. 

Anyway, just jump to the other side, then crouch behind the cube till the turrets stop firing. Quicksave. Then grab the cube which will take most of the shots and you just have to be quick about it, run forward, fall and hold backwards and hope you catch the ledge. All the while aiming the cube towards the turrets. If not reload and repeat. It's more a speed thing than anything else, if you faff around trying to edge forward little by little until you fall then you'll always get shot to pieces. Be quick!

If you want to cheat slightly, when you start the level, one of the first platforms you get to has one of those holes in the wall that lead to the rusty rooms with junk and stuff in. Grab a something big (or you can get a camera). Then once you get to the door and the red button, instead of going into the room with the turrets, you balance the object against the door (so it's leaning on it, bit tricky!) then portal to where the button is, step on it for a couple of seconds then step off. Hopefully you'll see the object fall down, then jam the doors ajar when they try to close. Then you have to get across to the door QUICKLY (as the doors eventually push the object out) and fire a portal through the crack onto the floor at the end of the corridor. Then you can just make the second portal and voilà, you're in the final room of the level without having to suffer the turrets! 

Like this, hahahah.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 2, 2008)

Pauly said:


>




That's the first time I've ever seen someone play Portal properly and I have to say that game is SMART! That's just amazing!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen someone play Portal properly and I have to say that game is SMART! That's just amazing!



Dude you haven't seen anything yet.




Whole game clocked in under 16mins!


----------



## Naren (Feb 3, 2008)

^ That was amazing. The dude beat a level in about 30 seconds that took me 10 minutes to beat.

I've only been through the game once and it took me about 2 and a half hours to beat it. If I tried it again now, since I know how to solve all the puzzles, I could probably beat it in about 1 and a half hours, but 15:44? 

He beat the last boss in like 10 seconds.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> ^ That was amazing. The dude beat a level in about 30 seconds that took me 10 minutes to beat.
> 
> I've only been through the game once and it took me about 2 and a half hours to beat it. If I tried it again now, since I know how to solve all the puzzles, I could probably beat it in about 1 and a half hours, but 15:44?
> 
> He beat the last boss in like 10 seconds.



He used a very clever exploit, basically glados will drop the pods if she takes any physical damage from a weapon, and what he did was to put a portal in front of a turret before he entered the final room, then make another one so the turret could target him. The turret shoots through the Portal and hits Glados whilst aiming for the player, she drops all her pod things and you can finish her off before she's even started gassing the room.

Actually he uses tons of game exploits, some of them are clever and some are a bit naughty (like on the companion cube level with the portal through the glass).


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2008)

I ran through the regular levels of portal finally.  Now I have to play the Advanced ones, but I used up my "fun time" for the week and have to focus on my group assignments for my Sys Eng class now.  Such a fun game once you understand the basics of utilizing the portals.


----------

